# Goodes Racism Claim



## Rowy (25/5/13)

I see the person who called Goodes last night an ape was a thirteen year old girl. **** me this is the 21st century! Would be interesting to see her parents views on Indigenous people..........I reckon you'd find the answer to her attitude there me thinks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/5/13)

?


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Context:

http://www.news.com.au/sport/afl/eddie-mcguire-apologises-to-adam-goodes-after-a-magpie-fan-racially-vilified-the-sydney-champion/story-fndv8ujy-1226650256245

Rowy - look up Prussian blue (folk band) if you really want to shock yourself on ingrained racism in children.

I've always had the hope that they'll hit puberty and rebel hardcore (possibly by doing interracial hardcore)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

what a little ****, 13 is old enough to know better. we can only partially blame her parents.


----------



## warra48 (25/5/13)

Flame suit on, and all that, and I confess to not being a footie follower, but isn't the fact the little zit face is a Collingwood supporter enough to explain the brain failure?
Just saying, based only on what I've read and heard about them.


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

They're not millwall.


----------



## browndog (25/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> what a little ****, 13 is old enough to know better. we can only partially blame her parents.


I beg to disagree, I blame the parents completely.


----------



## Mardoo (25/5/13)

manticle said:


> Rowy - look up Prussian blue (folk band) if you really want to shock yourself on ingrained racism in children.


"White nationalist tween pop duo"?

Laughlin' just to keep from cryin'!


----------



## Rowy (25/5/13)

It's just shits me to death that this is such a great country and we still have people out there that just don't get it. And this is coming from someone who is not of the left let me assure you.


----------



## spog (25/5/13)

not a good thing but a storm in a tea cup to me,the media gets on it and it gets rammed down or throats.
what happened to the "good old days" when a smack in the mouth or a clip under the ear got the problem sorted.
.....flame suit on...cheers...spog...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

so he should have belted her?


----------



## manticle (25/5/13)

Getting belted in the mouth led to stiff upper lip syndrome and what self respecting beer drinker sympathises with that?


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> what a little ****, 13 is old enough to know better. we can only partially blame her parents.


I see that over the 3 days the forum has been mostly down, **** isn't being censored anymore.

When I was a wee laddie in the UK I got packed off for school holidays from Newcastle Upon Tyne to Grandma and Aunty in Yorkshire on the bus in the days when eight and nine year olds were well able to travel unaccompanied. Today of course they would be raped every hour by pedos but that's the modern world.

However the bus would pass through Leeds and there was a heap of Jamaican, Nigerian and other migrants from our Great Empire, and I marvelled at all those black people I could see off the bus as we passed through their housing estates where they gathered (1950s, no motorways, buses went right through every town).

When I got to Brierley Yorkshire near Barnsley, Grandma would always say " did you see all those blackies in Leeds" . Yes grandma.

I was unaware that blacky was an insult, and actually didn't realise that the term was insulting until it was pointed out to me by a really good Sikh mate at junior school later that year (Dave Singh, dad ran the local BIR restaurant)

I would suggest that the attitudes of this girl are probably what she has picked up at home and yes she needs reeducating, wouldn't describe her as a ****. I would suggest that her peers, who maybe egged her on, have also picked this up from their home environment as well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

Upbringing party to blame, sure, but in the "age of information" 13yo kids are pretty street wise. She knew she was being a ****. Did you watch the video?


----------



## Cocko (25/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> what a little ****,



^Not filtered.

[At time of posting]


She has called and apologised to him. In her defence, not a racial thing, purely facial structure - he is a little 'Apey'


----------



## brettprevans (25/5/13)

Given some members of ahb refer to asian style beers as lice lagers or lice ragers etc does it suprise u that this stuff is still around? Oldhabits hard to break etc. Now im sure none of the huys on here mean anything by their referances but its still racist. Then again there is a cconscious thought in making the reference for assimingly amusement reaction whereas that girl obviously just had a reaction amd it was her natural first reaction which is worrying as its her instinct. 

This wouldnt have rated boo anywhere else if it wasnnt indigenous round or afl.


----------



## Rowy (25/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Given some members of ahb refer to asian style beers as lice lagers or lice ragers etc does it suprise u that this stuff is still around? Oldhabits hard to break etc. Now im sure none of the huys on here mean anything by their referances but its still racist. Then again there is a cconscious thought in making the reference for assimingly amusement reaction whereas that girl obviously just had a reaction amd it was her natural first reaction which is worrying as its her instinct.
> This wouldnt have rated boo anywhere else if it wasnnt indigenous round or afl.


******* bullshit. Everyone knows what ape / monkey/ baboon means in the context it was said. If that was her first reaction then go figure. It would have and should have got a reaction in any round. Do you know why? Because it was ******* WRONG.


----------



## brettprevans (25/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> im not looking for a male fk buddy so ill pass on hooking up but yeah ill have a beer with ya! Maybe upcoming case swap?


Dude im not sure whats pissed u off in my post. No where did I defend her. I said it was worse than the stuff on here because it was her first reaction which meams its somwhere in her value system and she obviosly has been bought up that way and its wrong. 

I think somwthings been lost in translation buddy. Or is it just my atrocious spelling?

Edit. Oh is it my last sentence. Somw of it seems to be missingm I made refernanc to the buddy franklin incident in a night club and media jumping on it amd some other stuff. The racial vilification thing goes on all the time at football. Yes its wrong but im saying it happens. Like calling umpires white maggots etc. Its all wrong.

Still nfi what how I offended u.


----------



## Rowy (25/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dude im not sure whats pissed u off in my post. No where did I defend her. I said it was worse than the stuff on here because it was her first reaction which meams its somwhere in her value system and she obviosly has been bought up that way and its wrong.
> I think somwthings been lost in translation buddy. Or is it just my atrocious spelling?
> Edit. Oh is it my last sentence. Somw of it seems to be missingm I made refernanc to the buddy franklin incident in a night club and media jumping on it amd some other stuff. The racial vilification thing goes on all the time at football. Yes its wrong but im saying it happens. Like calling umpires white maggots etc. Its all wrong.
> Still nfi what how I offended u.


Read and hit the buttons. My bad CM. just re-read your post. Topic something for a range of reasons I'm passionate about and probably shoot before I aim.


----------



## brettprevans (25/5/13)

No worries. Beers all round. 

Its somwthing that has to be stamped out at thw youngest lwvelsbor it will continue to permiate through society and the years. Same as americans hating japanese after ww2 or any other number of thhings. Its needs to be removed from common acceptable vernacular so thats people dont revert to it as an acceptable insult. Like poof faggot dyke lesbo etc in terms of homosexsuality.


----------



## mrTbeer (25/5/13)

13 is old enough to know right from wrong.
Surly cow should be named and shamed.


----------



## mwd (25/5/13)

Bloody footballers what a pillock and a precious prick. Bet he is crying all the way to the bank. If he has such a thin skin he is in the wrong game. Guess he needs some fried chicken. Must have been a slow day in the newsroom to get one small remark to rise so much attention.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:



> Bloody footballers what a pillock and a precious prick. Bet he is crying all the way to the bank. If he has such a thin skin he is in the wrong game. Guess he needs some fried chicken. Must have been a slow day in the newsroom to get one small remark to rise so much attention.


Quoting for posterity.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/13)

Oh you're from Cairns, that explains it.


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

Cocko said:


> She has called and apologised to him. In her defence, not a racial thing, purely facial structure - he is a little 'Apey'


I...urgh...really? You think she was (conditioned to be) making a passing observation on his physical likeness and nothing else? Really?

Did she call all the players with fashionable haircuts "poofters"?


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Bloody footballers what a pillock and a precious prick. Bet he is crying all the way to the bank. If he has such a thin skin he is in the wrong game. Guess he needs some fried chicken. Must have been a slow day in the newsroom to get one small remark to rise so much attention.


Dude.


----------



## mwd (25/5/13)

If he was white and she called him an 'ape' do you think you would get the same reaction.


----------



## bum (25/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> If he was white and she called him an 'ape' do you think you would get the same reaction.


No, I do not. But that is precisely the point.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/13)

bum said:


> I...urgh...really? You think she was (conditioned to be) making a passing observation on his physical likeness and nothing else? Really?


No, not at all.. my point was from my own observation...

Regardless, it has progressed to the current situation that she has admitted, be it her own truth or media driven, that she siad it was without racial vilification.

I can not believe a 13 yo girl could make such a simple comment and mean it to be as deeply racial as it is being played as.

I still stand by the point, physically, not racially, he is a little 'Apey'

I have a friend of Swedish decent who I call silver, because he looks like.... due to the fact that should be colour of his back, is that racist?


----------



## bum (26/5/13)

Cocko said:


> Regardless, it has progressed to the current situation that she has admitted, be it her own truth or media driven, that she siad it was without racial vilification.
> 
> I can not believe a 13 yo could girl could make such a simple comment and mean it to be as deeply racial as it is being played as.


I strongly suspect all of this is true (at least to some extent) but at what point does this overheard and repeated bullshit become a deeply held conviction? I'm not interested in painting this child as a monster but we (as a society) need to consider the broader effects of defending her.



Cocko said:


> I have a friend of Swedish decent who I call silver, because he looks like.... due to the fact that should be colour of his back, is that racist?


I dunno - which is to say that I have no idea what the negative connotation is there.

Either way, you're the same race as that guy. Right or wrong, it is different.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## manticle (26/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> If he was white and she called him an 'ape' do you think you would get the same reaction.


That makes no sense, given the context of the event.


----------



## brentice (26/5/13)

Im confused..... True stroy


----------



## goomboogo (26/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Bloody footballers what a pillock and a precious prick. Bet he is crying all the way to the bank. If he has such a thin skin he is in the wrong game. Guess he needs some fried chicken. Must have been a slow day in the newsroom to get one small remark to rise so much attention.


Is that you, Sergio Garcia?


----------



## brettprevans (26/5/13)

Media doesnt help. Like the bullshit about buddy franklin yelling at some female at a club during an argument and the whole song and dance of him having to ring her and apologise. Only made news cause he was a footballer. 
I mist admit that goodes does seem to havw a thin skin in this incident. I doubt its the first time someone has racially abused him. Again im not condoning it, however it seems odd that ot bought him to tears. Maybe cause it was indigenous round. Just an observation not a comment or defence. 

In relation to nicknames. Its a tough area. I have a greek mate whose always in top shape andvwe call him adonis as in greek adonis. We have an aboriginal mate we call chocko however that name has nothing to do with being aboriginal and is commonly mistaken as a referance to his skin colour. Hell we called one mate casper as in casper the ghost as he is pale as buggery. Nothing to do with race but its a feature. Same as calling red heads bluey or anything like that. Slippery grey slope. 

Ramble over.


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/13)




----------



## dago001 (26/5/13)

We have all seen how these media driven stories can end up. eg the nurse in England who ended her life after an Australian radio practical joke. I am in no way condoning what she said, and ignorance is not an excuse, but the girl in question not only needs to counselled, but I would think that she would have to be watched very carefully for some time. It's extremely dissappointing to see one tv station and many newspapers show her face during an apology/interview. Now where ever she goes, people will recognise her for all the wrong reasons. I can see this ending up very badly indeed. All those people on here that are calling her a ****, how will you feel if she ends her life from an incident like this.
At 13, she is still only a child, and we shouldnt thrust our adult values and life experiences onto children. Kids are growing up way too quickly these days, and we are expecting more and more from them all the time, depriving them of the only time in thier life where they are to a degree, carefree.
Having spent quite a few afternoons at the football, I would be not surprised if she was only repeating what she has heard at the ground. I certainly have heard worse stuff said, which wasnt racist, but was equally abusive and derogatory, but we let those comments continue.
I would be dissappointed if one of my children said what she said, but I think at 13, they would have been more than capable of saying it, and not realising what the consequences would/could be. I know myself, that at the age of 13 or so, I did not have the understanding of social responablities that is thrust upon our children today.
I was once involved in an all in brawl on a basketball court when one of my team mates was called a black ****. The 2 players went to a counselling session, where the offending player apologised for calling the other player black. He didnt apologise for calling him a ****. He was also of aboriginal descent, but didnt look it, and didnt understand the hurt that comes from racist slurs.
Adam Goodes quote " Racism has a face - that face is a 13 year old girl". I'm sorry Adam, but the face of racism is not a 13 year old girl, its the face we look at in the mirror every day, its the person looking in the mirror that makes the decision to be racist. Some of the most racist people I have met have not been "white" Australians. It still doesnt make it right, regardless of your skin colour.
LagerBomb


----------



## Bridges (26/5/13)

What she said was wrong, make no mistake, but I agree that maybe Goodes was being a bit thin skinned. I've been called whitey and skip on the footy field whatever. I reckon Nicky Winmar had it right all those years ago when he pulled up his jumper to show he was black and proud. It was a big F.U. to those that were abusing him. Yeah he was upset bit he didn't tear up and leave the ground. No it shouldn't happen, It's dissapointing that it does, but at the same time sticks and stones etc.


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

manticle said:


> Context:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/afl/eddie-mcguire-apologises-to-adam-goodes-after-a-magpie-fan-racially-vilified-the-sydney-champion/story-fndv8ujy-1226650256245
> 
> ...



They DID grow up!

http://jezebel.com/5663855/the-white+power-girls-of-prussian-blue-are-all-grown-up


----------



## philmud (26/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Guess he needs some fried chicken.


Single most offensive thing I've seen on this forum. This exactly why the incident is an issue, because people like you exist.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/5/13)

Phil what I find offensive is not what he (tropicsl brews) said, but the fact that one of my peers (brewers) can come out with that shit.


----------



## philmud (26/5/13)

Absolutely, as a side note, I find the political tone on this site fascinating - less conservative (in general) than I thought it'd be, but obviously varied. Tropical, if you'd like I can dig up something for you to read about Indigenous disadvantage that specifically addresses how seemingly insignificant acts of vilification are actually harmful.


----------



## NewtownClown (26/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Bloody footballers what a pillock and a precious prick. Bet he is crying all the way to the bank. If he has such a thin skin he is in the wrong game. Guess he needs some fried chicken. Must have been a slow day in the newsroom to get one small remark to rise so much attention.


Really?


Liam_snorkel said:


> Phil what I find offensive is not what he (tropicsl brews) said, but the fact that one of my peers (brewers) can come out with that shit.


No peer of mine...


----------



## pk.sax (27/5/13)

You know, just add a few insults together, racist or not, throw them at someone you don't like, if they have a difference to you the things you called them just become attributes of them if enough people start mindlessly following the example.

Next thing someone loses a job, has a bad day, had their team lose, drunk, stupid, whatever really and encounters the object of their derision, how do you think would they treat them?

Yea, all people need is an excuse at the right time. Plenty of would be bullies that just need a ******* excuse. All this defensiveness about, she's 13 ffs, didn't mean anything, leav children their innocence. Well, teach them some damn respect and manners. I bet these same 'children' tell their own parents and schools to **** off when told to do anything. No wonder they have zero respect or sensitivity or patience for anything or anyone out there. Fukwits birthing fukwits and putting more into circulation.

How come kids of farmers from country towns are generally so well behaved? They are hard working people that don't tolerate bullshit, definitely not from their kids. Time the bogans were made responsible for their fukwit generations.


----------



## manticle (27/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> They DID grow up!
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5663855/the-white+power-girls-of-prussian-blue-are-all-grown-up


Yeah read about their new found liberalism directly because of this thread. Not sure if it illustrates more the ridiculousness of blind bigotry or the shaky ground on which many liberals position themselves but it's a step forward. Not quite the interracial orgy/lesbian bukkake I was hoping for them but it's a step forward.

@a lot of you - thin skinned? How much shit do you think someone gets given like this all their lives before they crack it?


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

manticle said:


> @a lot of you - thin skinned? How much shit do you think someone gets given like this all their lives before they crack it?


It's classic derailment. Being expected to be thicker skinned about this kind of shit is the same as being expected to be thicker skinned about the appalling difference in life expectancy for Indigenous Australians; a person might dispute that, but it's endemic of the same attitude that keeps disadvantage entrenched. Despite what people like to tell themselves, we're not born onto a level playing field.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Despite what people like to tell themselves, we're not born onto a level playing field.


How would you suggest we level it up then?


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

He did look like a bit of an ape with that beard though 

Nah 13 year old girl just happened to be the straw that broke the camels back I feel,


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

About the playing field,

every living breathing person has the same opportunities to make something of themselves,

we all have our own brains.


----------



## bum (27/5/13)

Only males from wealthy nations believe that.


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

You mean Australia?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (27/5/13)




----------



## bum (27/5/13)

Josho said:


> You mean Australia?


Not exclusively.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

bum said:


> Only males from wealthy nations believe that.


If some dowdy African American female chatterbox, born to a single mother in impoverishment in 1950's rural Mississippi can rise to become an billionaire and the 'the most influential woman in the world' in a country notorious for it's racism, then the opportunities clearly exist for anyone with a bit of kick in them.


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> How would you suggest we level it up then?


Develop strategies through broad consultation with the indigenous communities. Focus on improving (exponentially) health, education and employment outcomes for Indigenous Australians.


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> If some dowdy African American female chatterbox, born to a single mother in impoverishment in 1950's rural Mississippi can rise to become an billionaire and the 'the most influential woman in the world' in a country notorious for it's racism, then the opportunities clearly exist for anyone with a bit of kick in them.


Classic derailment - you're presenting a clear exception and implying that it's some kind of conditional rule (ie: as long as someone has the drive to overcome adversity, they can). 

People shouldn't have to overcome entrenched adversity because of their race. Oprah clearly has a tonne of get up and go, but the fact that her rise is so remarkable BECAUSE she's a woman if colour simply proves my point.


----------



## pcmfisher (27/5/13)

"Look, look, that little girl called me names"


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Develop strategies through broad consultation with the indigenous communities. Focus on improving (exponentially) health, education and employment outcomes for Indigenous Australians.


Excellent political answer.
I've got news for you, they're already doing it.
But lets just say for the sake of the argument, in the course of this 'broad consultation', aboriginal elders lament that being stripped of the right to administer traditional law is the reason their young people are running riot in the towns. Do you permit them to deal with their own in their own way, or are we (white Australia) only comfortable with cultural expression that goes as far as playing the didgeridoo and dancing like an emu?





Phil Mud said:


> Classic derailment - you're presenting a clear exception and implying that it's some kind of conditional rule (ie: as long as someone has the drive to overcome adversity, they can).
> 
> People shouldn't have to overcome entrenched adversity because of their race. Oprah clearly has a tonne of get up and go, but the fact that her rise is so remarkable BECAUSE she's a woman if colour simply proves my point.


I'm implying nothing, I'm stating it as fact. 
Stating that people shouldn't have to overcome adversity due to race or sex is simply pushing an already open door in the context of this thread.


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Clearly it's not being done effectively. I know it's a "political" answer - policy makers know it's the right approach, but they aren't genuinel consulting. I'm unable to right now, but if you're genuinely interested I'll find some pieces written by indigenous people, about the shortcomings of current policies. 

With regard to cultural expression, I think you're being glib. Its clearly a sensitive issue, but not an all-or-nothing approach. I don't profess to have the answers (with regard to the degree to which we should allow the administration of traditional law - though this occurs to an extent in the NT). In short though, yep, it is a conundrum, and one that is best addressed by indigenous Australians.

Last, re: Oprah and open doors. Wake up. I have nothing more to say if you really think white privilege isn't a thing because our political compasses are too far out if sync, and I'm not interested in a long debate or flame war. Happy to read whatever you have to say back, but I'll leave it here. Happy brewing.

Edit: apologies for the typos - ******* iPhone!


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

Yeh but look at the stuff they get away with - (Native Austs) sitting in park drinking all day if you or I did that well........ 

I hate the fact that were constatnly reminded that were not entitled our own country we have to say sorry, and that we have special indigenous rounds and the like,

if we are suppost to be the same well f them i say.


----------



## Dave70 (27/5/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Clearly it's not being done effectively. I know it's a "political" answer - policy makers know it's the right approach, but they aren't genuinel consulting. I'm unable to right now, but if you're genuinely interested I'll find some pieces written by indigenous people, about the shortcomings of current policies.
> 
> With regard to cultural expression, I think you're being glib. Its clearly a sensitive issue, but not an all-or-nothing approach. I don't profess to have the answers (with regard to the degree to which we should allow the administration of traditional law - though this occurs to an extent in the NT). In short though, yep, it is a conundrum, and one that is best addressed by indigenous Australians.
> 
> ...


I may come off glib, but I _am_ sincere. Except when I'm being facetious..
The fact (debatable) that aboriginal's have existed for forty odd thousand is evidence enough for me they had their ducks in a row without the white mans help. Whatever systems they had in place, however primitive, worked for them. 

Personally I find some of our efforts at 'reconciliation' patronizing and arrogant in the extreme. Much of it seems aimed at extracting ourselves of guilt as much as it is helping aboriginals.

I'm not interested in a pointless to and fro on the topic. I think at the heart of it we're both on the same page.


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Personally I find some of our efforts at 'reconciliation' patronizing and arrogant in the extreme. Much of it seems aimed at extracting ourselves of guilt as much as it is helping aboriginals.
> 
> I'm not interested in a pointless to and fro on the topic. I think at the heart of it we're both on the same page.


I agree with you here, and understand why my "political" response may have seemed insincere. I strongly believe that the key to a less patronizing approach is better consultation.


----------



## bum (27/5/13)

Josho said:


> Yeh but look at the stuff they get away with - (Native Austs) sitting in park drinking all day if you or I did that well........
> 
> I hate the fact that were constatnly reminded that were* not entitled* our own country we have to say sorry, and that we have special indigenous rounds and the like,
> 
> if we are suppost to be the same well f them i say.


It seems very clear to me that you've got the entitlement issue well under control.


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Josho said:


> Yeh but look at the stuff they get away with - (Native Austs) sitting in park drinking all day if you or I did that well........
> 
> I hate the fact that were constatnly reminded that were not entitled our own country we have to say sorry, and that we have special indigenous rounds and the like,
> 
> if we are suppost to be the same well f them i say.


Adam Goodes is sitting in a park drinking? There are many indigenous Australians who lead productive lives (by what I'm assuming are your standards).

The kicker here though is WHY are indigenous communities affected by things like alcoholism to a greater extent? I'm not going to bang on about health/education/employment again, but shit mate, you clearly don't grasp the concept of cyclical disadvantage. Poverty begets poverty, not weakness of character.


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

No im not saying that aboriginals do not contribute to society it seems the govt really baby them along,

They are entitled to more than their fair share they do recieve handouts, under the same govt that you and I laws abided by yet a high percentage of them think they are above the law,

Cylical disadvantage does exsist but if they are human and have their own though processes is it because they simply dont want to better themselves?


----------



## manticle (27/5/13)

@josho - where do you get your information?
What does any of it have to do with this thread?
How do you get from racial vilification of a professional sportsperson to the shitty stereotypes you are projecting?
Education of non-indigenous evidently has a long way to go.


----------



## Josho (27/5/13)

Ok Ok,,,,,,,


Adam goodes is a professional sportsperson, he deserves alot better,

He is a champion,

And to be quite honest until the weekend i didnt even see him as any race,

the 13 year old girl who yelled at him has gotten her "ape" from somewhere probably the parents,

It was racist to him it dosent matter what is said, if you find it offenceive and it has a slur well.....

It just happened to be the indingenous round didnt help much,

Sorry for off topic ramblings,


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

I don't understand where the notion that Indigenous Australians (or refugees) receive a higher rate of welfare comes from. I can assure you they don't. There are employment subsidies and the like, but there are also employment subsidies that apply to a host of demographics where employment outcomes are less favourable.

Before I hear anyone bitch about that, let me say that this is GOOD for the economy in much the same way that the NDIS and Paid Parental Leave is good for the economy. 

So you can take a principled, privileged stance on affirmative action and see more of your tax dollar go towards "bludgers" or, you can embrace higher workforce participation and see the country prosper. Up to you.


----------



## Mattress (27/5/13)

My thoughts;


Adam Goodes was called an Ape by a 13 year old child.

That was wrong, no question.

But he is a professional sportsman who would have been called many things during his professional career. (The Australian cricket team refer to it as mental disintegration)

We allow, and encourage, sledging by people playing sports and people watching sports. It's considered part of the game/experience.

But there is a line that should not be crossed, and derogatory comments against someone based on their race is over the line and should not be tolerated.


BUT


Adam Goodes is an adult.

While he was correct in feeling aggrieved and distressed at these comments, he should be able to put it behind him and will continue with his life.


The 13 year old child who called him an ape has had her life changed drastically.

Her face and the comments she made have been constantly displayed on national and international media.

She made a wrong and stupid comment, but the amount of scrutiny and pressure she is receiving from the media and public, you would have thought she has committed a grievous crime.

How is a 13 year old child supposed to handle that and what impact is it going to have on her in the future?


This incident could and should have been handled very differently


----------



## tourist (27/5/13)

Mattress said:


> This incident post could and should have been handled very differently


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Yes, won't somebody think of the (white) children.


----------



## Mattress (27/5/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Yes, won't somebody think of the (white) children.



Wow, that's a bit racist, isn't it?


----------



## philmud (27/5/13)

Mattress said:


> Adam Goodes is an adult.
> While he was correct in feeling aggrieved and distressed at these comments, he should be able to put it behind him and will continue with his life.
> 
> The 13 year old child who called him an ape has had her life changed drastically.
> ...



I'm going to leave this here, because I come here primarily to learn how to make better beer, and I don't usually spend this much time on the soapbox. You seem to think Goodes is the only one affected by the kid's behaviour and the pervasive attitude that it represents. Her calling him an ape is at its most basic level indistinguishable from Aboriginal actors being unable to get a cab home from their awards night, which is indistinguishable from Indigenous women having a life expectancy of 55. Adam didn't just stick up for himself, he took a more general stand against racism, just as Nicky Winmar did 20 years ago.
The media are a pack of scavengers and don't care about Indigenous issues either, the story sells so they'll pick it to the bones and move on. But forgive me for not spending too much time mourning this girl's future when it's almost certain to be more prosperous, and longer than the vast majority of her Indigenous brothers and sisters.




Mattress said:


> Wow, that's a bit racist, isn't it?


No, it really isn't.


----------



## RobW (28/5/13)

I recall Harbijhan Singh made a similiar comment to Andrew Symons on the cricket field.
It was wrong then too.

This describes the issue more eloquently than I can:

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/goodes-critics-way-off-mark-20130527-2n7kr.html


----------



## insane_rosenberg (28/5/13)

RobW said:


> This describes the issue more eloquently than I can:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/goodes-critics-way-off-mark-20130527-2n7kr.html


This.



> It would have been easier for Goodes to laugh it off, or pretend not to have heard it, or perhaps reacted violently against it, as black men on and off the sportsfield were expected to do since forever.
> 
> Instead, he dealt with it. He hardened up all right.


----------



## pcmfisher (29/5/13)

Like CEO, like supporter I see.

http://au.sports.yahoo.com/afl/news/article/-/17369360/eddie-mcguire-compares-adam-goodes-to-king-kong-on-radio/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/13)

I think I need a VB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/13)

I think I need a VB


----------



## billygoat (29/5/13)

pcmfisher said:


> Like CEO, like supporter I see.
> 
> http://au.sports.yahoo.com/afl/news/article/-/17369360/eddie-mcguire-compares-adam-goodes-to-king-kong-on-radio/


He is actually the president of Collingwood, not the CEO, but I get your gist.


----------



## mrTbeer (29/5/13)

******* Collingwood and Eddie Mcguire. I'm not racist but I hate Magpies. Maybe I'm species-ist or team-ist.


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/13)

Miranda Devine
*UPDATE This morning  Collingwood president Eddie McGuire joked that Adam Goodes should play King Kong in the musical. No wonder Goodes is sensitive. So, tough guys, are you going to smash Eddie like a defenceless 13-year-old girl?*


*The controversial comment came while McGuire was speaking with co-host Luke Darcy on Triple M’s Hot Breakfast show this morning.
Darcy was talking about the new musical. “What a great promo that is, for King Kong,” he said.
To which McGuire replied: “Get Adam Goodes down for it, d’you reckon?”
“No, I wouldn’t have thought so,” was the response from Darcy.
McGuire went on, stumbling over his words: “You can see them doing that, can’t you? Goodesy. You know, the big, not the ape thing the whole thing, I’m just saying the pumping him up and mucking around and that sort of stuff.”
He then said: “Just to clear up, when we were talking about King Kong there and I was mumbling my way through about Goodesy, I was trying to say ‘Imagine the old days of trying to get people in for publicity’ and I’ve mumbled my way through that so anyone who thought that I was having a go or being a smart alec I take that back.”
Darcy: “Yeah. Not sure where you were going there.”
McGuire: “Nah, neither did I halfway there I was that exhausted this morning, so apologies to that.”*


Guess when a 13 year old dose it, it's racist.
When a millionaire businessman dose it, its a gaffe.


----------



## Amber Fluid (29/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> Guess when a 13 year old dose it, it's racist.
> When a millionaire businessman dose it, its a gaffe.


And of all people to actually do it after only 5 days since is nothing short of appalling. Eddie makes the biggest song and dance to the media about a zero tollerance level and anyone caught making these sorts of comments will be banned from membership and the club etc.... hrrrmmm where to now Eddie eh?

Friggin' Dickhead!!


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/13)

Sigh...


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/13)

Mardoo said:


> Sigh...


Careful Mardoo, someone may take offence to your avatar..


----------



## Rowy (29/5/13)

I am going to sit back and watch how the Eddy Maguire thing pans out. So Andrew Demetriou is it about the money and the boys club or is it about values? I reckon I know how it will play out. Sad really.............


----------



## Beerisyummy (1/6/13)

Thanks for the read guys. I've been discussing this whole deal with my wife a fair bit lately and it's interesting to see a few more views on the subject.

There was a great segment on Hack(JJJ) last night while I was on my way home from work. It was all about this media beat up.

One good point made by Dan Sultan, was that you don't get to decide what's offensive. It's the person that's offended who gets to decide.
Better, in my opinion, than the other drivel that's been spewing forth.

Working in construction, you come across a fair bit of colourful behaviour from all sides. I've been on both ends and don't really mind most of it. However, I have offended a few good people over the years and have always made an effort to show them the same respect as the next person.
Good people deserve to be treated so.

One bad point Dan Sultan made was in relation to the footy player being a legend and an amazing person. WTF.
Maybe I need to look further into the amazing good deeds of this bloke?

A far as the guy getting upset and pointing the girl out in a crowd goes, it is reconciliation week after all.
http://www.reconciliation.org.au/nrw/what-s-nrw-
As a race, the indigenous population of this country has had it rough. There is no denying that.

Peace out.


----------



## djar007 (1/6/13)

Wow. Aboriginals are cool. I have worked and lived along side many. Seen men set pig dogs onto aboriginals. And the worst abuse of their women. I am married to an Thai woman. I am constantly disappointed and saddened by racism. It's everywhere. From Normanton to south Yarra to Mandurah. Goodes could not have picked a better time to highlight the issue. Probably happens every week he plays. He chose this time to call someone out.


----------

